# How EXACTLY Does Accepting a Surge Pricing Fare Work?



## drivingmisscrazy

So im on my second week of UberX driving and last Sat night I see the red zone surge pricing appear on the map with a 1.25x designation.

Because Uber hasn't explained jack to me about most things I head inside the red zone and get a ping. I accept and pick up the passengers.

From this point I expect to make 1.25x of the normal fare correct? What if the passenger is being dropped off outside the surge pricing zone? Does the 20% commission and the $1 safe driver bs still apply as well on any surge trip?

Thanks for the info. Learning what I don't know after discovering this forum. God Bless it.


----------



## Moofish

Surge is applied at the time the passenger requests a ride. As long as the passenger requested within the red zone at the time it is red, then surge will be applied to the fare. You can confirm that surge is applied by looking at the "info" page after accepting the rider showing the passenger name, rating, phone number, and surge pricing if applicable.

The rider needs to accept and acknowledge that there is a surge when they request it, so it shouldn't be a surprise.

The $1 fee isn't affected, but the rest of the fare is, Uber still gets the 20% of the increased fare.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy

Thanks for the info.

So we are picking up people helping Uber during the supposedly busiest times when Uber 'needs us most' and they still have the balls to take 20%?


----------



## vudu145

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So we are picking up people helping Uber during the supposedly busiest times when Uber 'needs us most' and they still have the balls to take 20%?


Uber needs to run a business how do you think they make money?


----------



## OriginalGeek

Moofish said:


> ...As long as the passenger requested within the red zone at the time it is red, then surge will be applied to the fare....


I picked up someone in hills above Barham, right after closing time, and complained when the fare was not at 3x surge pricing as displayed on the map at the time I accepted the ride. This is a portion of the email I received from Uber support. They did however kick me a few extra bucks, probably to preserve their $1000 investment in hiring me...because I was ready to quit over that BS.



Uber Partner Support said:


> Thanks for writing in and sorry for any confusion. I have reviewed this trip, and adjusted your fare to $xx.xx. You will see the adjustment on your next pay cycle. I do want to let you know, surge pricing was not in effect for this trip. Please note that during a busy time, *not all trips will be surged*. Surge is automatic in the application which means *surge goes on and off throughout the night* depending on real-time rider demand.
> 
> Your rider will see and confirm the increased price before they can request a car. I even checked their account to confirm they did not receive and agree to a surge notification, and they did not.


----------



## negeorgia

Sometimes what we see in red doesn't update, I see that a lot. 3.2x on my screen but my ping is 2.1x...


----------

